# B-52 Longevity



## Marshall_Stack (Jun 5, 2006)

How does the B-52 able to remain in service for so long (and until 2025) when parts are no longer made for the craft? I understand that many pieces are available from the boneyards, but what about the structure and wings? Don't these have a limited amount of time until structural fatigue would set into the meta?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 5, 2006)

Marshall_Stack said:


> How does the B-52 able to remain in service for so long (and until 2025) when parts are no longer made for the craft? I understand that many pieces are available from the boneyards, but what about the structure and wings? Don't these have a limited amount of time until structural fatigue would set into the meta?


Yes and no...

These aircraft are rotated through "Depot Maintenance" where they are almost taken completely apart and those critical structures are the ones rebuilt. At the same time the airframe is "Non-destructive Tested" NDI through such methods as ultra-sound and x-ray to further ensure that there are no failures in any of the primary structure. There are many components of the aircraft were the fatigue life is unknown and has been extended by Boeing and Air Force engineers....


----------



## Twitch (Jun 5, 2006)

And believe it or not there are Buff pilots whose fathers flew the same plane when they were on active duty. Not just another B-52 the SAME exact one!


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info Flyboy. I'm still amazed that they can last so long.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 5, 2006)

Marshall_Stack said:


> Thanks for the info Flyboy. I'm still amazed that they can last so long.


They may last well beyond 2025....

The US tax payer realy got their money's worth. I'd like to tell that to some pinko who drives around with this stupid bumper sticker...


----------



## Dac (Jun 5, 2006)

From what I've read the crew compartments in the BUFFs smell pretty funky from the years of box lunches and chemical toilets. 

The smell of Freedom I guess.


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Jun 5, 2006)

I like your comment - "The Smell of Freedom". Good name for a rock band....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 5, 2006)

Dac said:


> From what I've read the crew compartments in the BUFFs smell pretty funky from the years of box lunches and chemical toilets.
> 
> The smell of Freedom I guess.


Don't forget vomit!


----------



## Dac (Jun 5, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Don't forget vomit!


----------



## davparlr (Jun 20, 2006)

Here is an email I received. The source is trustworthy I have the name of the writer.

"This picture is real because I witnessed this flyby personally. 
This picture was taken in the spring of 1990 as we started are deployment to the Persian Gulf.

I was up in the "tower" with the air boss as the Viking squadron rep for the launch/recovery and 
these Buff drivers (2 of them) called that they were at 8 miles for a flyby. They had been 'orange air' for a big war - at - sea exercise we were doing When they called 5 miles the boss said "we don't see you" and we heard back "look low". Out on the water we saw this smoke trail first, (the planes merged with the color of the water) at about a 1-2 miles we could break them out and the two buffs came by at 20-30 feet off the water splitting the ship at about 350kts. Then they pulled up and did a big plan form 180 and said "do you want to see that again" - The air boss said "hell yea" so they went back out an did it again. 
It was the only time in my 20 year career that I have seen any services jets purposely flying below flight deck level. 

One of my reserve buddies showed me this picture this weekend and I got all excited about it. It was always one of those
moments at sea that I had talked about."


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2006)

Great shot!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 20, 2006)

yes, a very good shot!!!!!

I bet thats a view few sailors will forget.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

That is for sure sys! Great shot!


----------



## R988 (Jun 22, 2006)

I've seen that photo before and wondered if it was fake or not, amazing!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 22, 2006)

I did a little digging about that shot and everything I have read points to it being a real photo. I also spoke with a carrier pilot last night and he said that they had a flypast just like that back in 1995. He said the Brits in their Tornados were even lower, when they passed by, you only heard them until they popped up in front of the carrier!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2006)

It is an amazing photo. And proves the B-52 can do these low-level attacks with ease, no matter their size. On the note of the Tornados, the RAF still does have some of the worlds best pilots. When they first entered service my dad was in 22 Sqdn. SAR Wing, once on a flight over one of the training grounds where some idiots had gotten lost and had to be rescued the Tornados were training. My dad and the poor Wessex they were flying in at 100 ft. had Tornados flying above them, to the side of them, behind them, toward them, and under them! Some of the pyscho Tornado pilots were playing chicken with the Wessex and breaking off at the last minute to fly under them AND THEY WERE AT 100 Feet!


----------



## Twitch (Jun 22, 2006)

And who says fighter pilots don't have a death wish?!


----------



## davparlr (Jun 22, 2006)

plan_D said:


> It is an amazing photo. And proves the B-52 can do these low-level attacks with ease, no matter their size. On the note of the Tornados, the RAF still does have some of the worlds best pilots. When they first entered service my dad was in 22 Sqdn. SAR Wing, once on a flight over one of the training grounds where some idiots had gotten lost and had to be rescued the Tornados were training. My dad and the poor Wessex they were flying in at 100 ft. had Tornados flying above them, to the side of them, behind them, toward them, and under them! Some of the pyscho Tornado pilots were playing chicken with the Wessex and breaking off at the last minute to fly under them AND THEY WERE AT 100 Feet!



I have a friend who flew in F-4s in Europe. He said that no matter how low you flew, there would be a Brit below you.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2006)

During a few exercises my dad was 'attacked' by Buccaneers flying in at 10-20 feet.


----------



## Dac (Jun 22, 2006)

plan_D said:


> During a few exercises my dad was 'attacked' by Buccaneers flying in at 10-20 feet.



I've got a picture of a Buccaneer flying at about 10 feet altitude, the pilot must be nuts! Then again the Buccaneer was built so solidly it probably wouldn't have been damaged much if it touched down.

I had a BUFF do a low altitude over my house in NE Washington back in 1992. I felt more than heard it coming and went outside to see what was happening. Just as I stepped out my door the biggest damned aircraft I'd ever seen went over me at about 150 feet doing probably 500mph. I'd seen them taking off at Fairchild, but that was a whole new experience.

The F-15s were the worst there, they were supposed to break the sound barrier while in a climb but sometimes they'd get carried away and come close to breaking windows.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 22, 2006)

I saw a Buccaneer from above about 25ft as he did a pass over the officers mess to announce his arrival on TGIF swear i could read his instruments


----------



## plan_D (Jun 23, 2006)

A few poor lads fell off their Lightnings when the Buc's came.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2006)

A couple of days ago a Herc' banked right over my house at about 100-150ft, which was a pretty cool sight.


----------



## Henk (Jun 23, 2006)

Great picture I wish I could see it when it happend though.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 1, 2006)

Great shot! The anggle of attack on that B-52 loks kinda like its about to plunge into the water. I've heard rumors that the B-52 will last at least to 2040!!

We have light aircraft going over our house the whole time, including a couple of warbirds at archerfield airport. we get a bizjet going over every now and then, and they're pretty noisy. We also get the traffic for brisbane international airport too, so i guess im kinda lucky...


----------

